# Nervous



## bobster

Post deleted


----------



## Locksley27

:hugs:I have been there before. I had two sweet boys but was really wanting a daughter for our third. But our third was another boy who I do love with all my heart. For me it was a little different because we planned on having more even after number 3. I think what you are feeling is normal and its ok to be upset. You very well could be having a girl. I had my girls after 3 boys so anything can happen. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

I really hope you get your girl but I promise it’ll be ok if you don’t. I know exactly how you are feeling x


----------

